# Preseason Game 1: Clippers @ BC Khimki 10/6



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.










Friday, Oct. 6
12:00pm</center>


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

Will it air on another tv channel different than NBA TV. 
Also I heard that it will air on the radio as a replay but do not know what time Pacific time.


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey guys they are showing the spurs vs Addeco game live at nba.com in the webcast.
Do you think that they will also show the clippers game.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

El chido said:


> Hey guys they are showing the spurs vs Addeco game live at nba.com in the webcast.
> Do you think that they will also show the clippers game.


I think CSKA Moscow will actually be a decent game and I think BC will be able to play with our offense but Europpean teams typically play no defense which is OK since we have to work on our defense as well


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No fox sports telecast??


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Clippers.com says this game will be "replayed" at 2AM Saturday on ESPN Radio 710.
Don't know whether this means it will be broadcast live tomorrow at 9AM...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

who's got tickets? :biggrin:


----------



## Number2 (Feb 7, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> who's got tickets? :biggrin:


Hahahaha... !!! That cracks me up !!! 

Tivo is all set for the GAME on NBATV !!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> who's got tickets? :biggrin:


My neighbors cousins or whatever in Russia got tickets to the CSKA Moscow game. Lucky SOB's!!!


----------



## Maxwell48 (Oct 8, 2005)

Does anyone know if our national player Ademola Okulaja will play for Khimki?I would like to see him facing Elton Brand!


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Maxwell48 said:


> Does anyone know if our national player Ademola Okulaja will play for Khimki?I would like to see him facing Elton Brand!


He's playing and guarding Brand.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Games are international rules/ball or NBA rules/ball?


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, apparently the Clippers won. Livingston had 19 points and Kaman had 17. I heard rumor that Livingston even hit two threes. Can somebody confirm or deny?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Games are international rules/ball or NBA rules/ball?



I think NBA rules.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Games are international rules/ball or NBA rules/ball?


Ball is new NBA Spalding. Rules are mostly NBA. There are only 2 things different: defensive 3 rule disabled and 3pt line is 50 cm furhter than in Europe, but 50 cm closer than in NBA. All other rules are NBA, with 2 refs being from NBA and 1 from Euroleague. They dont call travelling at all at is in NBA.

Btw if talking about rules what is the purpose of pointless rule to have all 5 players standing around the paint while another player is shooting FTs? Why players must stand there even if they dont want to?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Zal told me over AIM that the Clippers won by 7. Cassell and Thomas didn't play. Brand and Kaman played the best while Davis didn't do well.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

squeemu said:


> Well, apparently the Clippers won. Livingston had 19 points and Kaman had 17. I heard rumor that Livingston even hit two threes. Can somebody confirm or deny?


Yea Clippers won 98:91 and yes Livingston made 2 threes as I said from a bit closer 3pt line. He also finished the game with huge alley-oop dunk and looked very ok. Kaman looked the best, both in O and D. Brand made some shots and missed some, but was good too. Maggette got all the calls he wanted, but was terrible from FT line missing at least 10 FTs (was 9/18 for sure at some point and went more to the line later). Reading your board I expected much more from Singleton, but he was invisible except few points of the offensive rebounds. Mobley, Ewing, Ross with so-so games. Davis and Williams played little and didnt do anything that could catch my eye. Cassell and Thomas were rested fro tomorrow game vs CSKA.

Overall I could say that Khimki isnt even top50 team in Europe without any frontline. Podkolzin was their best big guy, tells it all. So it a double feeling, one like Heat would choose to play some NCAA team and would beat them by 7 points and other Im sure Clipers could have won more if wanted. Im more mad about NBA choosing such weak opponents from Europe, while many good teams werent chosen for this NBA Europe Live stuff. Are they afraid of close battles or what?


----------



## El chido (Dec 21, 2005)

Livi looks like he actually bulked up a little bit. I also heard that his shot looks a lot better, and that he is not as scared to take the shots. Hopefully this confidence can be transfered to the real nba games.
The rest of his game looks better too. 
I do not know how to post pictures so I am going to put a link. Hope that it works.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3821/photos;_ylt=AqHFMOWG51Q8klte6VHyP4ikvLYF


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

That's a shame about Davis, but it was his first game. Hopefully he can develop more as the preseason continues.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Zalgirinis said:


> Reading your board I expected much more from Singleton, but he was invisible except few points of the offensive rebounds.


Not surprising. Singleton is the most overrated player here.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

So, how'd Yarik do?


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

qross1fan said:


> So, how'd Yarik do?


Played only in 1st half and scored one very nice shot, but other than that I dont remember anything from him. He had to play really less than 10 minutes, maybe even ~5.

Now NBA refs are killing Roma vs Suns... Disgusting...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I still haven't found any site with the boxscore for the game. All I know is that Livingston had 19 points.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Zalgirinis said:


> Im more mad about NBA choosing such weak opponents from Europe, while many good teams werent chosen for this NBA Europe Live stuff. Are they afraid of close battles or what?


The NBA is definitely afraid of losing, the 76ers lost already, dunno if anyone else will. The way americans & the NBA talk, you'd think the foreign teams are all basically playing at a high school level, when the truth is that they're nearly as good or equal to NBA. They just play a different style.

I'm glad the clippers won, but a 7 point win is more about how good they other leagues have gotten rather than the clips playing badly.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.download.com/3001-2194_4-10549204.html

That link will bring you to a player. Download it. It streams NBA TV live, as well as other channels. Im currently watching the rest of the Clippers game. If it's illegal you can delete this thread, but the program is avaible from Download.com, and they dont allow illegal stuff. 

But its a neat program for thsoe of you who dont get NBA tv in your area or cant afford it.

Shaun looked GOOD by the way.

It looks as if the NBA tv network is just going to keep replaying the suns/clippers games all night. So I figured for someone dying for some basketball, download it. If you use it, and like it, rep me.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> http://www.download.com/3001-2194_4-10549204.html
> 
> That link will bring you to a player. Download it. It streams NBA TV live, as well as other channels. Im currently watching the rest of the Clippers game. If it's illegal you can delete this thread, but the program is avaible from Download.com, and they dont allow illegal stuff.
> 
> ...


wow dude i already have that. but the thing is, i dont think they show nbatv 24/7. maybe alternate a couple of days between each sport. very cool find tho. for ppl who use it, u can still get free hbo from that.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

I downloaded that thing...which channel is it on?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

There are some highlights on clippers.com. Livingston had a nice behind the back pass to Mobley.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> wow dude i already have that. but the thing is, i dont think they show nbatv 24/7. maybe alternate a couple of days between each sport. very cool find tho. for ppl who use it, u can still get free hbo from that.



It was playing it all day so far today. Im hoping it does for most of the preseason. I havent checked yet, but I plan on seeing tommarow again.


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

hutcht02 said:


> I think CSKA Moscow will actually be a decent game and *I think BC will be* able to play with our offense but Europpean teams typically play no defense which is OK since we have to work on our defense as well


BC stands for basketball club lol :biggrin:


----------

